# Putting an unbred Jack in with geldings?



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 21, 2009)

My new Jack, Paolo is arriving in early February. Yippeeeeee! He has been alone on the sellers farm for months, a lonely boy. He has never bred anything yet, and I am told he is very gentle and sweet. He is coming 3 years old. Would it be o.k. to put him with my two older donkey geldings and a big Paint gelding, or is it likely his hormones would kick in, and he would beat them up! He is smaller than all of them, and has been handled by children all along. He will have his own area in "Stallion Row"--LOL, the refurbished corn crib, but it is not going to be done when he comes. Plus he would be alone there, as I am not going to put mares with him this early, and the new miniature horse stud doesn't arrive till May.The "boys" have a large indoor pen, the size of 5 stalls, attached to a run. I always keep the run's door open, except in really bad weather, in case the big horse decides to chase them, which I don't think has ever happened. We could build him his own stall, but I only have two runs (with attached pastures), the boys and the girls. What do ya think?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Wendy,




You could try it. If he has never been bred and you dont have any "girls" in sight or along the fence line, it should be Ok, at least until spring rolls around, and everyone starts coming into heat strong..then his hormones most likely will kick in. You will just have to try and see how everyone gets along, and when you notice he is starting to act up ...take him out and put him on his own. Jacks can be very aggressive at breeding season. Alot of people say you cant mix stallions either..well, my boys have all been raised together from birth, and I have 5...between the ages of 2 to 3 yrs all in the same pasture, with there own barn, right alongside my mares pasture...I have never had any fighting or bickering at all. They get along great! BUT...if I attempt to put one of my breeding stallions out there.. then, I would have a good stallion fight! Gotta love those boys!








Corinne


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 21, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Corinne! The boys pasture is right beside the girls! That's how three mares got accidentally bred by the yearling Jack, before I sold him! Thoses little asses (I'm not cussing-I say it will love and respect!) sure can jump! Maybe my hubby better turn his work-shop into a stall before Paolo comes. He would rather not in below zero weather--again, below zero, this week-end--but I sure don't want all my mares bred by the donkey! Only the "mule-makers"! Maybe I could put Paolo in the corn crib with the big horse until breeding season. He's 15.2 hands and I doubt the donk could do much damage!



Wendy


----------

